# tans from foxes?



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

is it possible to get tans from foxes? i dont know what breeding combinations you'd have to do or whatever but is it possible? and if it is, then what would you have to do? thanks for the help


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

anyone? im curious!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's certainly possible! Fox is just tan + the chinchilla gene. Breed your fox to a black tan and hey presto - tans! If you don't have a tan available breed your fox to a self, but make sure it doesn't carry or display the chinchilla gene. This mating will give you tans carrying chinchilla as tan is dominant and chinchilla is recessive.

Sarah xxx


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok so just breed a fox to a self? great thanks!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, but nothing with the c-locus like siamese, cream, PEW, etc or you'll end up with some bizarre c-locus varieties with white bellies. Black, blue, dove, champagne, those kinds of colours will produce tans first time.

Sarah xxx


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i didnt know it was so simple haha. does it not always work though? cuz in the past i bred a black fox to a broken chocolate and didnt get any tan babies. does it not work with broken mice?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Nature isn't always as even as maths 

I bred a black carrying dove to a dove and I should have had roughly 50% black and 50% dove in the litter, and I ended up with 9 dove bucks and 1 black doe! Each kitten would have had a 50% chance of being black or dove just as they have a 50% chance of being male or female, it just so happened that 90% of them were dove males. Your fox must have one tan gene and one self gene, and by sheer randomness none were born with the tan gene.

Sarah xxx


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

if only probability was accurate haha. well i really want tans so next time i find a fox i'll be sure to get i. thanks for your help


----------

